# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > سوال: درخواست راهنمایی در مورد gcc cross-compiler

## aksiya

سلام خسته نباشید
من قبلا از codeblocks ide همراه gcc برای کامپایل کد ها استفاده می کردم.
می خواستم بدونم چگونه می توانم یک gcc cross-compiler در ویندوز داشته باشم؟
مقالات os dev رو خواندم که به Binutils version اشاره کرده بود اما چنین نسخه ای برای ویندوز پیدا نکردم.
خواهش می کنم بنده رو راهنمایی کنید.
باتشکر....

----------


## aksiya

آیا نسخه های mingw و cygwin یک cross-compiler هستند؟
آیا نسخه Cygwin که در نرم افزار codeblocks موجود می باشد با توجه به لایه سازگاری و پشتیبانی از استاندارد posix یک نسخه cross-compiler می باشد؟

----------

